
Graphene Enters the Stratosphere - ArtWomb
https://phys.org/news/2018-08-graphene-stratosphere.html
======
phyller
Holy crap, I was envisioning all loose graphene floating to the top of our
atmosphere, eventually surrounding the planet with a diffuse, fuzzy silver
plating. That would be one way to take care of global warming :D

Maybe a better title would be "Graphene shot into the stratosphere"

